

How conversations with a client always end up. - colbyh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE5WQLMwHHk&feature=share

======
skiplecariboo
this brings up a terrible question about the web industry.. How are we
supposed to keep our faith in what we do when we are usually surrounded by
clients who clearly don't understand anything about our job and will not be
happy no matter how hard you work on a project ?

